# US Embassy Caution For US Citizens



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Several days ago, the US embassy issued a Worldwide Caution for citizens. Since this message has not been taken down, It is being posted here as a link. US citizens are advised to read and disseminate this information and take appropriate measures for personal safety.

Link for this Embassy Message can be found HERE
{source: US Embassy, Manila Philippines US Dept of State}


----------

